# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Päivityksiä

## vko

Serveriohjelmistopäivitysten vuoksi foorumi on pois käytöstä tulevana sunnuntaina 28.8. klo 12-15 välisenä aikana noin 30-60 minuutin ajan.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Serveriohjelmistopäivitysten vuoksi foorumi on pois käytöstä tulevana sunnuntaina 9.10. klo 12-15 välisenä aikana noin 30-60 minuutin ajan.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Tein pieniä päivityksiä foorumiin, jonka johdosta se oli sunnuntai-iltana hetkisen poissa käytöstä, pahoittelut.

----------


## vko

Foorumin käyttämä tietokantaohjelmisto päivitetty uudempaan versioon yön aikana. Kaikki näyttäisi edelleen toimivan, mutta jos ongelmia tulee niin "forumadmin at jlf piste cc" tavoittaa (kunhan ensin hetki nukutaan  :Smile: ).

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumille tehdään tämän illan aikana suurehko päivitys, jonka johdosta foorumi on jossain vaiheessa iltaa pois käytöstä jonkin aikaa. Päivityksessä foorumille tulee muutama pieni normaalikäyttäjillekin näkyvä uusi ominaisuus, mutta ennen kaikkea sen tarkoituksena on helpottaa ylläpidon ja moderaattorien työtä.

Pahoittelut häiriöstä etukäteen.

----------


## vko

Päivitys on suoritettu. Jos foorumilla näkyy jotain hämärää (esim. englanninkielistä tekstiä vaikka on suomi valittuna) pistä ihmeessä yksityisviestiä tai sähköpostia (forumadmin (at) jlf.fi).

Illan aikana suoritetaan vielä tausta-ajona hakutoimintoon liittyviä päivityksiä, jonka takia sillä ei välttämättä löydä kaikkia viestejä. Myös foorumin muu toiminta saattaa olla tämän vuoksi tahmeaa.

----------


## vko

Foorumi siirretään tänään alkuillasta toiselle palvelimelle. Tästä johtuen foorumin toimintaan tulee noin 15 minuutin katkos.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

Edit: Siirto suoritettiin 1800-1830 välillä. Jos käytössä ilmenee ongelmia, mailia -> forumadmin at jlf.fi

----------


## vko

Tänään sunnuntaina aamupäivällä oli foorumilla käyttökatkos, joka johtui foorumiohjelmiston päivityksestä uudempaan versioon. Foorumilla saattaa vielä esiintyä lyhyitä katkoksia tähän liittyen. Jos huomaat foorumilla jotain outoa (esimerkiksi joitain uusia englanninkielisiä tekstejä saattaa näkyä), ota yhteys ylläpitoon/moderaattoriin.

----------


## vko

Foorumilla ajetaan tausta-ajona hakutoimintoon liittyviä päivityksiä, jonka johdosta haku ei löydä kaikkia viestejä ja foorumi saattaa olla normaalia huomattavastikin hitaampi käyttää.

Edit: Ajo valmis noin kello 21.15.

----------


## vko

Foorumilla ja sen palvelimella suoritetaan tänä iltana 24.12. päivityksiä, joiden johdosta foorumi on ajoittain pois käytöstä.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Foorumiohjelmisto on päivitetty uudempaan versioon. Jos huomaat foorumilla jotain outoa (esimerkiksi joitain uusia englanninkielisiä tekstejä), ota yhteys ylläpitoon.

Foorumin käyttämällä palvelimella suoritetaan vielä päivityksiä, joiden johdosta saattaa foorumin toiminnassa esiintyä vielä alkuyön aikana lyhyempiä katkoksia.

----------


## vko

Foorumilla ja sen palvelimella suoritetaan tänä iltana 27.1. päivityksiä, joiden johdosta foorumi on jonkin aikaa pois käytöstä.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumi on siirretty tehokkaammalle palvelimelle, joka tulee sallimaan sen kehittämisen edelleen. Tästä johtunut katkos kesti noin kello 22.37 - 00.30. Palvelimella tullaan vielä lähipäivinä tekemään pieniä säätöjä, joista johtuen saattaa foorumin käytössä esiintyä pieniä katkoksia.

Jos foorumilla esiintyy mitään normaalista poikkeavaa, lähetäthän siitä sähköpostia ylläpidolle (forumadmin <at> jlf.fi).

----------


## vko

Foorumilla ja sen palvelimella suoritetaan tänä iltana 7.7. päivityksiä, joiden johdosta foorumi on ajoittain pois käytöstä.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla tehtiin päivityksiä 26.9. klo 23.45 ja 27.9. klo 00.30 välisenä aikana. Foorumi oli tämän aikaa pois käytöstä.

Päivityksen myötä muutaman päivän kuluessa tullaan niiden jäsenien salasanat muuttamaan turvallisemmiksi, jotka ovat asettaneet salasanansa samaksi kuin tunnuksensa. Jäsenet tulevat saamaan profiilissa olevaan sähköpostiosoitteeseensa uuden salasanan. Suosittelemme näitä jäseniä kuitenkin muuttamaan salasanansa välittömästi itse monimutkaisemmaksi.

Muitakin jäseniä suosittelemme tarkistamaan, että profiilissa oleva sähköpostiosoite on ajan tasalla ja toimiva, jotta foorumin ylläpito pystyy tarvittaessa lähettämään (esimerkiksi edellä olevan mukaisia) tiedoituksia jäsenistölle. Tunnukset, joilla on toimimaton sähköpostiosoite, voidaan sulkea, jollei jäsen sitä muuta.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumin palvelinta huolletaan tänä yönä kello 4-6 välisenä aikana. Foorumi on tällä välin jonkin aikaa pois käytöstä.

----------


## vko

> Joukkoliikennefoorumin palvelinta huolletaan tänä yönä kello 4-6 välisenä aikana. Foorumi on tällä välin jonkin aikaa pois käytöstä.


Huolto ei viime yönä onnistunutkaan, joten se suoritettiin tänä yönä. Foorumi oli tästä johtuen pois käytöstä noin klo 4.03-4.22.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla on tänään juhannuspäivänä suoritettu päivityksiä, joiden johdosta foorumin on ollut useamman tunnin pois käytöstä. Jos huomaat päivitysten myötä jotain outoa, ota yhteys ylläpitoon.

Päivitykset jatkuvat vielä gallerian osalta, joten se on vielä pois käytöstä.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

> Päivitykset jatkuvat vielä gallerian osalta, joten se on vielä pois käytöstä.


Gallerian päivityksetkin on saatu nyt suoritettua, joten sekin on jälleen käytössä.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla tehtiin päivityksiä 28.11. klo 11.55 - 12.32. Foorumi oli tämän aikaa pois käytöstä.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Foorumille on lisätty HSL:n uutis/tiedotus-feedi, jossa on vielä ongelmana hsl.fi:n käyttämä UTF-merkistö. HSL:n feedistä tulevissa viesteissä näkyy tämän vuoksi sekasotkua skandinaavisten merkkien osalta. Vika pyritään korjaamaan mahdollisimman pian.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla tehtiin päivityksiä 28.2. noin klo 9.07 - 10.10. Foorumi oli tämän aikaa pois käytöstä.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla suoritetaan juhannuksen aikana päivityksiä, joiden johdosta foorumi ja galleria ovat pois käytöstä vähintään useita tunteja. Pahoittelemme käyttökatkosta.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla tehtiin päivityksiä 22.8.2012 noin klo 7.28 - 11.03, joiden johdosta foorumi oli pois käytöstä. Gallerian päivitykset jatkuvat vielä, joten se on toistaiseksi pois käytöstä.

Foorumilla esiintyy vielä huomattava määrä englanninkielisiä tekstejä, joita ylläpito kääntelee suomeksi minkä ehtii. Jos vielä tämän päivän jälkeen löydät jostain englanninkielisen tekstin, ole hyvä ja ilmoita siitä yksityisviestillä ylläpidolle.

Pahoittelemme katkosta.

----------


## vko

> Gallerian päivitykset jatkuvat vielä, joten se on toistaiseksi pois käytöstä.


Myös Gallerian päivitys on nyt saatu suoritettua.

----------


## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla tehtiin huoltotöitä 18.12.2014 noin klo 17.08 - 23.15, joiden johdosta foorumi ja galleria olivat pois käytöstä.

Tässä yhteydessä foorumin aikaongelmat on "korjattu" muuttamalla kaikkien jäsenien aikavyöhyke suomalaiseen sekä estämällä aikavyöhykemuutosten tallentuminen tietokantaan.

----------

